# Allowances awarded by TD's to themselves (incl turning up allce)



## NOAH (23 Sep 2012)

Why not give a bit more publicity to ALL the allowances all our brave TD's avail themselves of,  including the one where they are paid for turning up for work.  It would have made major headlines if this was in the rest of the public sector.  

And what about this mickey mouse leaders allowance that is paid to every independent td, it 41k a year. 

And they get a tax free unvouched monthly allowance of 5k and no doubt many more such perks. 

Talk about the kettle calling the pot black.

So lets lay off the public sector and concentrate on the real villains of the piece our beloved TD's who make all sorts of promises to get voted in and then once elected revert to type, ie what's in it for me, my wife/husband/partner, my daughters/sons, cousins etc etc.  I could go on but its painful.

So leave the PS alone and get after the ones that make it possible in the first place.

Noah


----------



## Knuttell (23 Sep 2012)

All I know one shower of ye are as bad as the other and I will be paying extra in a myriad of new and improved taxes to keep ye all snout deep in the trough.


----------



## NOAH (2 Oct 2012)

its even worse they even claim for allowances when they are in recess.


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2012)

Does anyone know what the total unvouched expenses that TD's can claim?

If the posts so far in this thread are correct that means that an independent TD gets €41’000 leaders allowance, €60’000 in un-vouched expenses (€5’000 a month) and €11’700 travel (€130 a day travel allowance x 90 days).
That's €2'167.30 a week (or €1'252.22 for each day the Dail sits).
That simply can't be correct. There must be some double counting going on.


----------



## Shawady (2 Oct 2012)

On the news last night I'm sure they said that TDs claimed at total of €750,000 in expenses for the month of August alone (when the Dail doesn't sit).
Only 2 TDs did not claim any allowances.


----------



## delgirl (2 Oct 2012)

Shawady said:


> On the news last night I'm sure they said that TDs claimed at total of €750,000 in expenses for the month of August alone (when the Dail doesn't sit).
> Only 2 TDs did not claim any allowances.


Absolutely outrageous - here are some details and on the same page Child Benefit to be Cut!


----------



## porterbray (2 Oct 2012)

http://www.oireachtas.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/members/20102527-2.htm&CatID=168 lists the Parliamentary Standard Allowance


----------



## PaddyW (2 Oct 2012)

I was going to say that this is all scandalous, but scandalous is not strong enough a word to describe it. I would love to say what I really think of it, but won't as I would most definitely be banned.


----------



## NOAH (2 Oct 2012)

and this from a government who promised change.  Why don't the troika stop this madness?   Oh forgot, they are just as bad.

Its quite disgraceful and TD's have no shame.

Who are the two who claimed....   nothing?  They should be named and applauded.

noah


----------



## Jazz01 (2 Oct 2012)

>> Only two of the 226 Oireachtas members - Independent Senator John Crown and Labour TD Eamon Maloney - received no payments. <<

Almost everyday we hear of how "goosed" the country is in, yet everyday almost everyone of this shower of "_word removed_" is taking liberties...


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> >> Only two of the 226 Oireachtas members - Independent Senator John Crown and Labour TD Eamon Maloney - received no payments. <<



Was that good timing or good ethics?


----------



## NOAH (2 Oct 2012)

I would call it very depressing  2 out of 226 = god help us.


----------



## Ham Slicer (3 Oct 2012)

NOAH said:


> I would call it very depressing  2 out of 226 = god help us.



If I recall correctly, when a previous expense list was published a few months ago Mr Maloney was on it also.

On the Vincent Browne that night Claire Daly intimated that he obviously wasn't doing his job properly since he wasn't out and about representing his constituents.


----------



## NOAH (11 Oct 2012)

I wonder if any of the TD's allowances is on the latest 88 that are to be cut??  I think I know the answer.

n--


----------



## Latrade (12 Oct 2012)

NOAH said:


> I wonder if any of the TD's allowances is on the latest 88 that are to be cut?? I think I know the answer.
> 
> n--


 
It's a valid point and you're right it should be publicised and they should have the same ridicule and scrutiny by the media. One really bad thing from the last round of the media publicity on the PS allowances was that in some cases actual individual employees were recognisable, or at least it wouldn't be hard to find out who they were. 

But just because one lot probably also have silly allowances it doesn't justify the retention of these. 

I completely agree that if only for public relations TD pay, expenses and pensions were reformed then they actually would have the moral high ground on these issues. But as I said, that doesn't detract from a reasonable point that these allowances really are archaic and in many cannot be reasonably justified.


----------



## cork (12 Oct 2012)

Labour and FG had no problem cutting JLCs for low paid employees - but they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions.


Cutting the number of local authories by 2 is not radical enough.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Oct 2012)

cork said:


> Labour and FG had no problem cutting JLCs for low paid employees - but they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions.
> 
> 
> Cutting the number of local authories by 2 is not radical enough.



Actually it was the High Court who ruled that the JLC wage system was unconstitutional on foot of an action taken by 2 fast food employers.

The State argued the opposite in this case.


----------



## Purple (12 Oct 2012)

cork said:


> Labour and FG had no problem cutting JLCs for low paid employees - but they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions.


Many of the JLC's are not for low paid employees. 
The High Court were 100% correct in their ruling.


----------



## NOAH (24 Oct 2012)

Tv3 with Vincent Browne did a review of TD allowances tonight 23 oct 12 and it was even more depressing but they never mentioned the signing on allowance.  An independent TD can claim a fortune,  92k salary,  unvouched expenses of 15k,  a leaders allowance of 41k, a secretarial allowance of 41k,  a one off allowance of 8k,  a telephone allowance of 750 euro every 18 months.  It went on and on.  And then a few bomshells,  sit on a commiitee get 9k,  be a junior get 20k.  And so on.  At the end my eyes were bulging.

And these guys are going to cut social welfare, increase vrt, plus a few others, while at the same time they pay themselves obscene amounts.

a disgrace.

the daily mail has a front page tomorrow.


----------



## cork (24 Oct 2012)

Any turning up allownces should be cut ASAP.

Salaries need to be cut by 40% in my openion for Dail Deputys.

We see an unwillingness by this government to do this.

They lack any sense of leadership.


----------



## delgirl (24 Oct 2012)

Enda Kenny's on-the-job allowances €119,000 per annum!!!


----------



## werner (24 Oct 2012)

FG / Labour et-al have lost all moral and ethical authority to impose any cuts on anyone as long as they continue to behave as piggies with their snouts in the trough of taxpayers money. They obviously learnt well from their FF colleagues as they emulate them so well!


----------



## cork (24 Oct 2012)

delgirl said:


> Enda Kenny's on-the-job allowances €119,000 per annum!!!



Enda Kenny seems to have no problem imposing cuts on the home helps.


----------



## NOAH (27 Oct 2012)

its even worse when written down and they still miss out some.  I cant believe I used to believe in voting,,  what an idiot I have been.  Good luck to them in trying to banish the PS allowances..  oops it will never happen as it would impact on themselves.

at least the IT published some details, their silence has been deafening.

[broken link removed]


noah


----------



## NOAH (4 Nov 2012)

apparently the total for a td can be 200k and over.  Very strange as I was under the impression we were undergoing austerity  measures!  ooops  sorry forgot that only applies to the poor.

noah


----------



## NOAH (23 Nov 2012)

and primetime tonight was an absolute shocker  total for year 6,298,000,


----------



## Complainer (1 Dec 2012)

cork said:


> Labour and FG had no problem cutting JLCs for low paid employees - but they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions.
> 
> 
> Cutting the number of local authories by 2 is not radical enough.



Or to be more clear, they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions from the exorbitant levels set by FF-led Governments over the previous 20 years.


----------



## Firefly (3 Dec 2012)

Complainer said:


> Or to be more clear, they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions from the exorbitant levels set by FF-led Governments over the previous 20 years.


 
So that makes it ok then?


----------



## Purple (3 Dec 2012)

Complainer said:


> Or to be more clear, they are very slow at cutting their own expenses and pensions from the exorbitant levels set by FF-led Governments over the previous 20 years.



Yes, that's true. What's your point?


----------



## NOAH (7 Dec 2012)

well we seem to be getting some movement.  I wonder do Td's realise that they are borrowing money to pay their salaries and are then setting a budget to reduce spend on needy people!!!  Weird.

Our masters that we elected to run the country are concentrating on maintaining a status  quo thats suits them well but must look obscene to those who are most needy.

How can the troika just stand by and see the Taoiseach earn more than the UK premier!!!  Population of 4.5m versus 60m!!  Weird.


----------



## NOAH (22 Dec 2012)

well well what a surprise.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...6000-after-random-expenses-audit-3334029.html


----------

